# Noun form of Ceasing



## pokeytoesmomma

Hello =)

Would anybody know the noun form of the word "ceasing" in Hebrew......as in "without ceasing"? Thank you so much for your time.

Cris


----------



## tFighterPilot

As in "non-stop"? 

Lelo Hafsaka ללא הפסקה


----------



## just a normal guy

I think it is ללא הרף , but if someone has a better translation please post it.


----------



## tFighterPilot

ללא הפסקה and ללא הרף is the same thing.


----------



## camaysar

Hi...

Would בלי הרף work?


----------



## pokeytoesmomma

Thank you all for taking the time to answer my question. ללא הרף was what I orignally had, but wanted to make sure. Still very new and unsure of a lot of things =)

Thank you all again and have a wonderful day!


----------



## tFighterPilot

camaysar said:


> Hi...
> 
> Would בלי הרף work?


No. Even though there's nothing grammatically incorrect about it.


----------



## maxl

tFighterPilot said:


> No. Even though there's nothing grammatically incorrect about it.


Actually, in order to give a reasoned judgement whether it works or not, one needs the context.
Thus  hu 'oved lelo hafasakah is fine, but not hu 'oved lelo heref. On the other hand, hu mafria' lelo heref is fine, while hu mafria' lelo hafsaka is probably not.
BTW, the text is not bad Hebrew, it is different from contemporary written "standard" hebrew, old-fashioned, following another tradition, but I cant see what is 'bad' about it.


----------



## tFighterPilot

Yes, apparently bli heref exists, but much less than lelo heref. Bli heref just doesn't sounds right.


----------



## camaysar

tFighterPilot said:


> Yes, apparently bli heref exists, but much less than lelo heref. Bli heref just doesn't sounds right.



Hi,

I think you guys are commenting on mixed posts. Maxl's comments about the "text" being not bad, just old-fashioned, refer to the "Oxford Book Purchase" text in another recent post by myself. Correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## maxl

camaysar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think you guys are commenting on mixed posts. Maxl's comments about the "text" being not bad, just old-fashioned, refer to the "Oxford Book Purchase" text in another recent post by myself. Correct me if I am wrong!



You're absolutely right. Im sorry, I put the sentence iaboout the text not being bad into the wrong discussiion thread.


----------

